# Stinnett M6 on the works(56k? no way)



## motomoto (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have loads of picks of the built process.Will runs a one man shop, and because his work is bloody amazing, he's been a really busy man.
So picks were not his priority. Plus, whatever you'll see is from a cell phone camera.

So on to my specs:

6 string
M6 body shape (i believe the first one ever made)
Mahogany body with quilt maple top
5 piece maple/walnut set neck
C headstock with matching cap
Ebony fretboard with flame maple binding
EKG epoxy inlay (i wanted one of these since that ibanez SZ came out and when i saw the illustrated luthiers work i just had to go for it)
EMG 89/SA config
18V mode.


On to the picks...


Ma wood







On to the vacuum table to do the forearm contour 






Loooong wait and all of a sudden... tadaaaaaaa






teh back






teh headstock(Will wanted to give me an idea of the neck config at this point)






and the last pick for now






At this stage these were just a couple of layers of red.Will told me that the photos are too shitty to do justice to the top and the colour.
Even the inlay doesn't show


If anyone is not familiar with Wills work, here is his web page Stinnett Guitars


Great guy

Great luthier

Great prices


----------



## JamesM (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Jontain (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow i really like that shape, looks like solid work man!


----------



## nojyeloot (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply gorgeous. Congrats man

EDIT:
Pretty cool how similar this one of his is...





...compared to this one from Ziel:


----------



## kruneh (Nov 10, 2011)

That looks awesome!
Some really nice quilt and colour there.
Like the headstock too.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn, that looks great! Love the shape.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 10, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Simply gorgeous. Congrats man
> 
> EDIT:
> Pretty cool how similar this one of his is...
> ...



Are you implying he copied Ziel or Ziel copied him? 

I've honestly never heard of either of these builders so excuses my ignorance.

By the way congratulations man! It looks killer!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love Stinnett's Work, I would love to get one of his guitars someday.


----------



## motomoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Can't wait for it to finish.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 10, 2011)

Dat Ziel looks mighty tasty.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. When I used to be over at UG a lot, I got a quote from him once and his prices are really reasonable. However, I didn't want to get a custom 7 for my first 7 since I didn't really know what I wanted. My ideas on guitars have changed significantly since then. I look forward to a NGD so I can see your opinion on how it sounds and plays!


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesus, waaaaaay too much guitar porn in this thread already.

First things first, congrats on the awesome looking guitar man. I think that subtle adjustments on a normal shape can go either way, but yours looks brilliant. Looking forward to seeing it finished.

Where the hell did you find that Ziel? and how do I find them? That wood is utterly incredible!

Also, I'm a fan of the cheeky arcade style switch on the other Sinnett.


----------



## motomoto (Nov 10, 2011)

lol yeah dat top on dat ziel looks awesome.

although i didn't want a crazy figured wood for my top, cause i wanted it to be stained red.

CAUSE RED IS FASTER

The reasons i went for a Stinnett are:
1)I met the guy on another board and he seemed quite reasonable and communicative
2)Some guys from that board ordered their Stinnett before me(that neckthrough with the space invaders was the first built process i personally witnessed) and they are quite pleased with their axes.
3)His rep as a luthier is growing bloody fast.I haven't heard anything bad and so far everything i've experienced is perfect.
4)The prices are freaking AWESOME 
5)DAT HEADSTOCK


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2011)

The Stinette looks awesome  From what I've heard on other boards he does nice work.

Also the only similarity between the Stinett and the Ziel is they're both neck through super strats with one pickup


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 10, 2011)

That has got to be one of the most awesome body shapes I've ever seen.. I'm in love...


----------



## xeL (Nov 11, 2011)

The body shape and stain looks so good 

I'm seriously thinking about ordering one of these sometime in the new year but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## motomoto (Nov 11, 2011)

He told me that he will be soon taking new orders, once he reduces the workload a bit.

For a one man work shop the guy has been pretty busy.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 11, 2011)

I give it a couple of months till we see a NGD thread from Nolly.


----------



## Valennic (Nov 11, 2011)

I really like that body shape, a lot.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 11, 2011)

motomoto said:


> Great guy
> 
> Great luthier
> 
> Great prices


Not to mention...

Great shapes 

Great distances 

Great import tax 

Otherwise he'd be the guy I'd turn to in a heartbeat.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the flatline inlays, and the shape. Great build, congrats!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 11, 2011)

That is rather spiffing - looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## MetalMike04 (Nov 12, 2011)

red quilt with the EKG inlays remind me of this


----------



## motomoto (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah that the Illustrated luthiers work.
And so far it was the nicest example of EKG inlays.
But the original source is the Ibanez SZ


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2011)

That IL belongs to Michael Hebo who posts here.


----------



## motomoto (Nov 12, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> I give it a couple of months till we see a NGD thread from Nolly.







can't wait for that


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking fantastic, congrats!



maliciousteve said:


> I give it a couple of months till we see a NGD thread from Nolly.



 I've been aware of Stinnett's work for a while, his guitars are awesome by all accounts and well priced. However, while I wouldn't rule it out, importing stuff from the US is a pain.


----------



## Valennic (Nov 12, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Looking fantastic, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been aware of Stinnett's work for a while, his guitars are awesome by all accounts and well priced. However, while I wouldn't rule it out, importing stuff from the US is a pain.



Not as big a pain as importing from the UK, price wise


----------



## elq (Nov 12, 2011)

Valennic said:


> Not as big a pain as importing from the UK, price wise



um.. we don't have to pay a 20% VAT on imports.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 12, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> red quilt with the EKG inlays remind me of this
> [pic]


Uhmuhgawd that looks good.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Nov 15, 2011)

First I've heard from Stinnett in a while! His guitars always look so clean, it amazes me how cheap he cranks them out for


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 16, 2011)

Mighty interesting... I like that shape, and i like his prices...

Too bad i have like... No money!


----------



## motomoto (Nov 30, 2011)

Gentle thread bump with another picture from Wills cell.

This time the M6 is mighty polished and ready to receive some wiring.

Bloody lamp reflection on the guitar, but dat top shows up nicely either way.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 30, 2011)

Hot damn that is sexy.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 1, 2011)

what a beauty!


----------



## Chocopuppet (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn sexy. Lovin' the burst... Those horns coming off the top are simply immaculate.


----------



## motomoto (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers guys 


It's currently getting wired.

I will update again once i get more pics


----------



## motomoto (Jan 25, 2012)

MEGAupdate


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be honest with you, this guitar is BREATHTAKINGLY BEAUTIFUL +1 man!

GAAAAAAAAAAHHHH want:


----------



## motomoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers man


I never expected for it to turn out that great.

And judging from the pics Will totally nailed the colour i was after.

Now the wait is killing me.Damn imports


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't want to be that guy but does the bridge (and the pickups) look really high off the body? Like the neck angle is too steep?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never heard of this dude, but that looks awesome.


----------



## Beardyman (Jan 25, 2012)

That turned out damn clean. I'm not normally a fan of red guitars, but that looks soooo good.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 25, 2012)

Mmmmmm that looks tasty. Me gusta.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a really nice base for guitars. 

Spec'd one for $1600, and that'd be perfect.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 26, 2012)

Dear god, that's beautiful! Well priced, judging by the pricing sheet, as well. Congrats, dude.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Asrial (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn that guitar is cool! o_o
Only thing that bothers me are the inlays: while really cool you went with the beat markers, using dark red against black makes it nearly invisible. On-stage, that will be invisible.

And the dude who owned the TIL-guitar with the same inlay-style goes by the name "Cataclysmichael", just in case.


----------



## motomoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words.
I will post a NGD as soon as it gets here, as well as a review for those interested to get a Stinnett.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 26, 2012)

I like what I'm seeing here. His prices seem reasonable to me, if his work holds up to the standard the looks are promising.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the body shape. I will definitely be looking into one of these.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 26, 2012)

Top notch. That's all I can say, really. Wows! Like, for reals!


motomoto said:


> Even bigger pics here: George K


Don't mean to be rude, but they're the same...


----------



## motomoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah...same pics, bigger size.A bit more detail


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 26, 2012)

^Not really. You can click the little bar at the top of the pictures here in the SS threads to resize them if they have been shrunk by the forum software (to avoid page stretching). They are all 1024 x 683, just like the ones at Stinnett's own site...


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## motomoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Not really. You can click the little bar at the top of the pictures here in the SS threads to resize them if they have been shrunk by the forum software (to avoid page stretching). They are all 1024 x 683, just like the ones at Stinnett's own site...



I get you now...

Didn't know that


----------

